# My Collection Updated



## PoisonIvy (Nov 8, 2009)

After two eBay "wins" and an antique shop find, here is a picture of my collection in its present state:


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2009)

Coming along very nicely PI, you have to love the color you get with poisons !!!!!

              Jim


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Jim!  Yes, gotta love the color from poisons - I'm hoping to add a clear poison next month from the Auburn bottle show, but we shall see what that show brings.

 Also, "PI" - I love that!!!  THANKS!


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

MAN YOU ARE STRUNG OUT! GREAT! MOVING FAST! REALLY LOVE THE COBALT ON THE LEFT THAT LOOKS LIKE AN OWL ON IT? NICE! JAMIE


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Jamie!  Haha, I do feel a little strung out.  I'm really enjoying collecting!  That sure is an owl on that cobalt on the left.  My very own owl!!  []


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

GROOVY SISTER. YOU ARE REALLY MOVING ALONG! DO YOU GOT THE POISON BOOK BY RUDY KUHN? A MUST HAVE FOR POISON COLLECTOR,THOUGH WRITTEN A GOOD WHILE AGO STILL RECOGNIZED AS ONE OF THE BEST ON POISON BOTTLES!

 YOU GO LADY,REALLY GETTING THERE FAST!

 MAN I REMEMBER WHEN IN THE EARLY 70'S POISONS NOT THAT BIG A DEAL! MAN THEY HAVE COME A LONG WAY!!! JAMIE


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty collection!


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> GROOVY SISTER. YOU ARE REALLY MOVING ALONG! DO YOU GOT THE POISON BOOK BY RUDY KUHN? A MUST HAVE FOR POISON COLLECTOR,THOUGH WRITTEN A GOOD WHILE AGO STILL RECOGNIZED AS ONE OF THE BEST ON POISON BOTTLES!
> 
> ...


 
 Jamie,

 Haven't gotten Kuhn's poison workbooks yet.  I was planning on getting the APBCA's 2005 book first and then Kuhn's books.  We shall see what Christmas brings.  

 I couldn't imagine people not being into poisons.  They're really fun!!


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  reallyrs
> 
> Pretty collection!


 
 Thanks!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice group of poisons you have there..... []                      J. T.C.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks JTC!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried to put a skull and crossbones on your bottle sig. but the forum doesn't recognize Wingdings font...[]


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 21, 2009)

Awww thanks for trying, PU!


----------

